

Zune hardware apparently dead, software and services live on  - erickhill
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2011/03/zune-hardware-apparently-dead-software-and-services-live-on.ars

======
martharotter
Kind of a bummer - the Zune HD was one of the slickest and loveliest devices
I've ever owned. I can't help but think if they had tried to sell them outside
of the US they might have gotten a bit more coverage/visibility.

